# Databases > SQL Server - How to rename a column name in SQL Server 2000

## vishnukumar

How to rename ( change ) a column name in SQL Server 2000?

I tried the following queries... Its not working

atler table  change 

alter table rename  to 

both change and rename keywords are not supporting.

Kindly send ASAP.

Thanks in advance,
Vishnu

----------


## debasisdas

please try this

EXEC sp_rename 
@objname= 'table_name.old_column_name', 
@newname = 'new_column_name', 
@objtype = 'COLUMN'

----------


## vishnukumar

Ya its working fine... thanks

I found one more solution... In enterprise manager, select the database-> diagrams and u can rename in that diagram by just clicking it...

Thanks,
Vishnu

----------


## debasisdas

That is for the GUI tool,the easiest option. What i suggested you is from command, which can also be called from any programming language / front end tool.

----------

